# Why O Why!!!



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Does there have to be SO many nice bucks out there! I am VERY tempted to get ANOTHER buck! He has 2 MCH parents AND a leg.... I love his parents, they are two of my favorite goats. But he is a mature buck and I don't know if I could add him with my Junior bucks, his owner says he is a very docile buck but....... He is Cou Clair (sp?) and is BEAUTIFUL! And an AWESOME price. What should I do? Ugh! I just don't know.......... Also I have 5 soon to be 6  does and 4 bucks LOL


----------



## moonspinner (Oct 5, 2007)

Who is this guy, Chelsey? You're like me - I would take in as many bucks as does. I have to stop myself from becoming as buck collector.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Sire - MCH Enchanted Hill Haiku

Dam - MCH 4 Fun Willow

You owned a Haiku buck, how did you like him?

Here is a picture of him -


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She has six of his daughters and is selling all of her bucks soo....


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

He's handsome!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I know! And he is a nice height 21 3/4 inches.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Chels, what ever happened to that doeling you were going to pick up?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

No, I Can not wait to pick her up! I am not sure when we are going, because we aren't going to pick her up 'till after we get back from IA sooo..... I THOUGHT that we were going to get her last weekend but NOOOOO my mom doesn't want to get her until we get back. I will pst pics the moment I get her here


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok. And that buck is handsome. =D He has a nice beard, and a beautiful looking eustecheon.,


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

You can't see his escutcheon in this pic, escutcheon is the rear arch. :wink:
He is a pretty buck though


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

It's not the part above the tail? O_______O


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

nope, http://www.freewebs.com/sandylanefarms/ ... tillie.htm
The 2 pics below the face pics. Those are escutcheons :wink:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

he is really nice. boy i don't think i could resist getting him. espacially if the price is right.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

He's handsome!!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

well geez, I feel like the village idiot now. ahah


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

sara don't feel that way. until i had linear apprasial done i didn't know what it was either.


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

and at least you can SPELL it, sara!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL I used to not know what a lot of things were :wink:


----------



## debpnigerians (Oct 20, 2007)

Chelsea, he's just beautiful!!! Glad I'm not the one trying to decide on him, my DH would be awfully uspet with me for buying anothr buck... :wink: .... is there any way I could get the owners' contact info? I don't want - well, let's be honest now .... I am not LOOKING to buy him, what with 7 boys of my own, but I've been looking for a pic of a cou clair for quite a while and this pic is awesome. I have a 'color primer' page on my website and need a cou clair. But I don't want to put the pic on my site without thier ok. Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I just saw him on someone else's website as a new buck coming soon so it looks like someone took care of that for you.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, Tina's site. I had decided not to get him I may get one of his yearling daughters but IDK.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Wouldn't blame you if you did! I would!  I can't add anymore right now, its just a no-go. I have plenty for now and will keep some daughters in the spring as well as some trades so that's all the newbies I can manage.


----------

